# Motherboard blocking ethernet card interrupts?

## LubosD

Hello,

I have a new Intel DH77KC motherboard and I have a problem with my ethernet card. The integrated ethernet port works fine, but whenever I insert *any* ethernet card into PCI, it appears that no interrupts get ever routed to the driver.

An Atheros WiFi card works just fine, but when I insert an Intel e1000 card, a realtek 8139too card or another realtek 8*** card, there are no interrupts appearing in /proc/interrupts:

```
 17:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth1
```

Then, for instance, when I run mii-tool, I get information that the link is up. But "ip link" says NO-CARRIER.

Another interesting thing is that using "noapic" sort of helped with the 8139too card - it works for a while, then it stops, then it starts working again etc...

Any idea what's going on and why only ethernet cards are "targeted"?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LubosD,

Fit the cards you would like to use, boot and post,

the output of lspci

the output of dmesg

your kernel .config.

The .config file will need to go to a pastebin site as its toob ig to fit in a post.

----------

## LubosD

Here are the files:

lspci -v: http://pastebin.com/XCh42ute

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/MqueLpx2

kernel .config: http://pastebin.com/nZajd4ha

The card is the one using the "e1000" module.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LubosD,

Try adding irqpoll to your kernel line in grub.conf.  Its not really a fix.

You can read about it in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

----------

## LubosD

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> LubosD,
> 
> Try adding irqpoll to your kernel line in grub.conf.  Its not really a fix.
> 
> You can read about it in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

 

Yep, I tried that as well. No luck  :Sad: 

----------

## LubosD

acpi=off helps. But that also leaves my SMP system with only a single core working.

----------

